# Nissan to Launch One New Model Every Six Weeks for Six Years



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has emerged from the global economic downturn as a powerhouse, quietly growing but without grabbing headlines like Ford or Hyundai have. Now the Japanese automaker has unveiled a new business plan titled "Nissan Power 88″ that aims to grow its share of the global market to 8 percent, while bringing operating profit to a sustainable 8 percent.

The strategy is a global one and includes growth in all markets. How exactly Nissan aims to do this is has been laid out, in brief, in a statement released by the automaker. First, and perhaps most impressive, is news that Nissan will launch one all-new model every six weeks, starting immediately and for the next six years. In total, Nissan aims to offer a global portfolio of 66 vehicles, competing in 92 percent of all markets and market segments.

In addition, Nissan will grow its electric vehicle size, with planned sales of EVs from the combined Renault-Nissan Alliance to hit 1.5 million units by 2016. With new green car innovations will come technological advancements of all sorts, with a planned 90 new innovations over the next six years.

The commercial vehicle arm of Nissan will also grow in significance and the automaker claims it will be the, "world's leading light commercial vehicle manufacturer" by 2016.

More: *Nissan to Launch One New Model Every Six Weeks for Six Years* on AutoGuide.com


----------

